# My Jag



## V Vac (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

nice fish but may i ask y u postede it twice


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

doubt he ment 2.....


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice little male. any plans for a tank upgrade?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Beautiful jaguar, I like all that gold. What tank size, and how big is he?

EDIT: Oh, I saw in your sig. a 30 gallon is Nowhere near large enough for a Male jag OR a common plec. If you keep them in that small tank they will most likely be stunted and die. Unless you can get a 75 SOON I really wish for your poor fish's fault that you would find them another home.


----------

